# BIG BODY FLEETWOOD 2DR VERT...



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

just started to gut out my 94 fleetwood got doors for extensions.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: well get some pics here tomorrow....


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

:0


----------



## ricardo408 (Jan 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Jan 21 2011, 08:27 PM~19664082
> *:0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Lowridin101 (Feb 7, 2010)

when u mean big body u mean 93-96 ur gona convert it 2 a 2 dr?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pics or it didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 23 2011, 12:10 PM~19673664
> *pics or it didn't happen  :biggrin:
> *


times 2


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin101_@Jan 23 2011, 11:06 AM~19673625
> *when u mean big body u mean 93-96 ur gona convert it 2 a 2 dr?
> *


yes sir its a 94 big body...i got pics just need to put on here... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:,,,need to find cord for digital cam tomorrow...sorry guys but 1 more day for pics....and it is happening...


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 23 2011, 11:51 AM~19674053
> *times 2
> *


x3


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@Jan 24 2011, 11:38 PM~19690025
> *yes sir its a 94 big body...i got pics just need to put on here... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:,,,need to find cord for digital cam tomorrow...sorry guys but 1 more day for pics....and it is happening...
> *


aint that steve's old big body in your avi? the one he just finished before selling it? :0 :0 

now you gotta post pics? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

X4 :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

X5


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

:run:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

X6 hno:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 25 2011, 02:36 AM~19690836
> *aint that steve's old big body in your avi? the one he just finished before selling it? :0  :0
> 
> now you gotta post pics?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


???? dont remember guys name but could be it....got it from seattle area... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@Jan 26 2011, 10:24 PM~19709159
> *???? dont remember guys name but could be it....got it from seattle area... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


post some more pics of the car,in your avi it looks like the one built in yakima that is done hella nice.


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 26 2011, 10:28 PM~19709207
> *post some more pics of the car,in your avi it looks like the one built in yakima that is done hella nice.
> *


hmmmm...i dont know...i bought car with the flake job seattle area..and then i installed setup and all...here in toppenish ...i remember a guy that went with him was working on a roadmaster.... :happysad:







[/IMG]


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

[/IMG]

took these with cam phone...ill get some better ones... up as soon as i find or buy a new cable....  :angry:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

ANOTHER RIDE IN THE 509 :biggrin: TOPPENISH IS THE 509 TOO RIGHT???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@Jan 26 2011, 10:51 PM~19709494
> *hmmmm...i dont know...i bought car with the flake job seattle area..and then i installed setup and all...here in toppenish ...i remember a guy that went with him was working on a roadmaster.... :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm i dont think thats steves old lac,his was clean from top to bottom,yours is clean to but his had full chrome undies as well.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 26 2011, 11:01 PM~19709617
> *hmmm i dont think thats steves old lac,his was clean from top to bottom,yours is clean to but his had full chrome undies as well.
> *


 IF WE TALKIN BOUT THE SAME STEVE I THINK HIS WAS DARKER Q NO?


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 26 2011, 10:58 PM~19709594
> *ANOTHER RIDE IN THE 509  :biggrin:  TOPPENISH IS THE 509 TOO RIGHT???
> *


yes sir it is 509


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 26 2011, 11:07 PM~19709713
> *IF WE TALKIN BOUT THE SAME STEVE I THINK HIS WAS DARKER Q NO?
> *


ya mine dont have all chrome undies...and i believe the one he is talking about is just a maroon color stock color they come with ...and mines flaked out.....i think his was on craigslist for sale last year or something like that....ive had this one for about 3-4 yrs now.... :biggrin: i need chrome undies though..


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

heres a couple more teasers...before i get better ones up ...


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 26 2011, 10:58 PM~19709594
> *ANOTHER RIDE IN THE 509  :biggrin:  TOPPENISH IS THE 509 TOO RIGHT???
> *


its on the rez two...even better!!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@Jan 27 2011, 03:27 PM~19714988
> *ya mine dont have all chrome undies...and i believe the one he is talking about is just a maroon color stock color they come with ...and mines flaked out.....i think his was on craigslist for sale last year or something like that....ive had this one for about 3-4 yrs now.... :biggrin:  i need chrome undies though..
> *


his was custom painted,i just wish i remembered where to find pics of it on here


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

HERES A COUPLE PICS OF THE TOP CUT LAST NIGHT... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@Feb 2 2011, 09:30 PM~19771930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool! all thats left now is everything..the easy part is done! :biggrin: 
good luck man and nice job


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

i really want to see how this turns out...G/L


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wow: looking forward to the end result.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 3 2011, 01:31 AM~19774914
> *:wow:  looking forward to the end result.
> *


x2


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 3 2011, 01:31 AM~19774914
> *:wow:  looking forward to the end result.
> *


so am i .... :biggrin: cant wait to finish but like cdblazin said thats the easy part...now got to start fabing for rear windows and top....


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@Feb 3 2011, 04:19 PM~19779116
> *so am i .... :biggrin: cant wait to finish but like cdblazin said thats the easy part...now got to start fabing for rear windows and top....
> *



Make sure to take a lotta pics (and preferably bigger and better quality) :biggrin:


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

:worship:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Feb 3 2011, 03:22 PM~19779133
> *
> Make sure to take a lotta pics (and preferably bigger and better quality) :biggrin:
> *


ya i cant find the dam cable to my digi cam...sucks...but ill post some better pix here soon...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@Feb 3 2011, 09:48 PM~19783005
> *ya i cant find the dam cable to my digi cam...sucks...but ill post some better pix here soon...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@Feb 3 2011, 10:48 PM~19783005
> *ya i cant find the dam cable to my digi cam...sucks...but ill post some better pix here soon...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 3 2011, 06:46 AM~19772925
> *cool! all thats left now is everything..the easy part is done! :biggrin:
> good luck man and nice job
> *


lol! 

i cant really see what im looking at....but good job..?


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 26 2011, 11:01 PM~19709617
> *hmmm i dont think thats steves old lac,his was clean from top to bottom,yours is clean to but his had full chrome undies as well.
> *


that was white boy chris's old lac, he had it out in tacoma. never had switches when he owned it.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Mar 21 2011, 09:53 AM~20142002
> *that was white boy chris's old lac, he had it out in tacoma. never had switches when he owned it.
> *


ah,they do,well did look alot alike,now this one is topless :biggrin: 

forget brains blown out this one done lost its mind


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 21 2011, 10:02 AM~20142045
> *ah,they do,well did look alot alike,now this one is topless  :biggrin:
> 
> forget brains blown out this one done lost its mind
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@Mar 23 2011, 07:47 PM~20164502
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hows it comin along homie?


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 25 2011, 11:45 AM~20178397
> *hows it comin along homie?
> *


been a while since ive updated....been a little busy at work but have been working on project also ....ill get some pics updated asap ....had a few set backs on passenger side but figured out mistakes with some help from EMPIRE CUSTOMS and started on drivers side....thanks again bud...


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR ORTEGA JR XIV_@Mar 21 2011, 09:53 AM~20142002
> *that was white boy chris's old lac, he had it out in tacoma. never had switches when he owned it.
> *


ya that was homies name that i got it from ....


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@May 1 2011, 01:50 PM~20459925
> *been a while since ive updated....been a little busy at work but have been working on project also ....ill get some pics updated asap ....had a few set backs on passenger side but figured out mistakes with some help from EMPIRE CUSTOMS and started on drivers side....thanks again bud...
> *


Post some pics :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

Damn another one!!!! This will be the 3rd big body convertible in northwest. But 2 in the 509....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@May 3 2011, 12:30 AM~20473204
> *Damn another one!!!! This will be the 3rd big body convertible in northwest. But 2 in the 509....
> *


what....i havent heard of another in the 509.....  you should have homie hit me up ....so we can talk bout projects.... :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@May 5 2011, 10:33 PM~20495169
> *what....i havent heard of another in the 509.....  you should have homie hit me up ....so we can talk bout projects.... :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah and get some pics to show


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@May 3 2011, 12:30 AM~20473204
> *Damn another one!!!! This will be the 3rd big body convertible in northwest. But 2 in the 509....
> *


has any one else in northwest heard of this?


----------



## *New Movement Md* (Sep 4, 2007)

:run:


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@May 5 2011, 10:33 PM~20495169
> *what....i havent heard of another in the 509.....  you should have homie hit me up ....so we can talk bout projects.... :biggrin:
> *


Yeah its in the tricites... Look in the tricites topic.


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 6 2011, 01:11 AM~20495723
> *hell yeah and get some pics to show
> *


Look at the "tricites,wa" topic page 1242. And look at the plaque in the back window. And the other one is being built in the northwest by the cadillac king in the 503 from the same club. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@May 6 2011, 08:02 PM~20500439
> *has any one else in northwest heard of this?
> *


page 1242... :thumbsup:


----------



## moneyshot (Mar 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jundoc_@May 5 2011, 10:33 PM~20495169
> *what....i havent heard of another in the 509.....  you should have homie hit me up ....so we can talk bout projects.... :biggrin:
> *


Homie probably won't. He's doesn't like to talk about his projects to much. And those were spy pics!!!!


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by moneyshot_@May 7 2011, 09:48 PM~20505629
> *Homie probably won't. He's doesn't like to talk about his projects to much. And those were spy pics!!!!
> *


koo....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

anything new?


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 9 2011, 10:18 AM~20514179
> *anything new?
> *


not really im just trying to perfect what i have done so far ....im gonna get some better pics this weekend hopefully the ones i had posted were from old phone...i got wife a digi cam for mommas day so maybe shell let me borrow it... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Feb 3 2011, 04:31 AM~19774914
> *:wow:  looking forward to the end result.
> *


man we still waiting on progress pics :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

http://


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

http://http://







 heres some pics...any info to help me out would be appreciated ...negative comments please leave to yourself...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Keep it up dood, looking good


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

lookn good :thumbsup:


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

Get down homie


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

keep up the progress homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looking good!!


----------



## Detour64 (Jan 4, 2003)

seen a lot of conversions get this far and then never finished.....stay M-O-T-I-V-A-T-E-D.....looking good


----------



## lonely (Nov 21, 2006)

Detour64 said:


> seen a lot of conversions get this far and then never finished.....stay M-O-T-I-V-A-T-E-D.....looking good


Nice two door fleetwood. I think there might be three one is coming from Oregon from the 503 works in progress


----------



## rickschev (Jan 11, 2008)

how much did U stretch the doors? & where did U get the windows from?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

jundoc said:


> http://http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I could help ya out, but like the rest said, just keep pushin, you'll get there, looks like it's coming along well


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

rickschev said:


> how much did U stretch the doors? & where did U get the windows from?


I heard the widows are custom made and pricey as sheiiiiiit. Might be cheaper to have a shop make them out of Lexan


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

bump:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

rickschev said:


> how much did U stretch the doors? & where did U get the windows from?


i havnt got any windows yet...but i will be going thru Homie @ EMPIRE CUSTOMS thats helping me out wit project...to get windows and other stuff ill need to finish...


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

lonely said:


> Nice two door fleetwood. I think there might be three one is coming from Oregon from the 503 works in progress


 thats kool... u should get some pics and post em up...


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

jundoc said:


> thats kool... u should get some pics and post em up...


 x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

PICS PLEASE


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sup bro any updates?


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

ANY PICS OF BUILD


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

MR.ELCO78 said:


> ANY PICS OF BUILD


ya they are on previous pages...i dont have any updated ones or updates yet....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Kadillac G (Mar 15, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Kant wait to see this one finish G


----------



## 1993bigb (Jun 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wheres the updates???


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

vengence said:


> hmmm i dont think thats steves old lac,his was clean from top to bottom,yours is clean to but his had full chrome undies as well.


this the one your talking about, its on seattle craigs right now been on there for a while.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt damn bro this shyt go look sick 2 door


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> TTt damn bro this shyt go look sick 2 door


sorry guys but thats not the car that i bought in seattle area.....mine was just maroon based and red flaked like a mofo...but same kind of car....:thumbsup:


----------



## B.M.D (Aug 28, 2011)

KAKALAK said:


> man we still waiting on progress pics :wow: :biggrin:


THE CAR LOOKS BAD ASS SO FAR GOOD LUCK:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

hows the project coming long what's new, next


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

are you doing this all your self the two door conversion


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

*2dr conversion*



408CADDYCREW_G said:


> are you doing this all your self the two door conversion


ya i was doing this conversion all by myself....but at the moment i have a buddy helping me out....i havent got n e pics yet but as soon as i do ill post up ....:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

jundoc said:


> ya i was doing this conversion all by myself....but at the moment i have a buddy helping me out....i havent got n e pics yet but as soon as i do ill post up ....:thumbsup:


thats coo right there so what do plan on doing after that are going to make it a hard top just turn it into a convertable I've have seen couple the coverted to a two door hard top and drop top there bot hella clean


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

ya a brougham has always been my dream car alwayzn wanted one i think i might get one then one day do what your doing to it go all out with it later


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

looks like you have a lot of work on them jambs... hope it all works out for you....:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

green reaper said:


> looks like you have a lot of work on them jambs... hope it all works out for you....:thumbsup:


...i havnt had any pics updated but the jambs are what homie is working on..and passenger side...he pretty much completed drivers side as in jambs and all that he has left is pass side...ill try to get some updated pics of how its going...


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

jundoc said:


> ...i havnt had any pics updated but the jambs are what homie is working on..and passenger side...he pretty much completed drivers side as in jambs and all that he has left is pass side...ill try to get some updated pics of how its going...


ya that b koo iwould like to see that


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

jundoc said:


> ...i havnt had any pics updated but the jambs are what homie is working on..and passenger side...he pretty much completed drivers side as in jambs and all that he has left is pass side...ill try to get some updated pics of how its going...


:thumbsup:


----------



## el_super_dan (Jul 21, 2011)

Here are some updated pics. Sorry I had to kick ur car out of the shop, its starting to get dark earlier and I have put the engine back in the wagon.


----------



## el_super_dan (Jul 21, 2011)

More pics


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

Looks good from what I can see... door spacing looks good.... Have the door closed/get 2 guys to sit on that back bumper and then open the doors/ check your door spacing. If it moves! even slightly! look into reinforcing the rockers. Also look into taking alternative routs for body mounts. Old mounts are already det and tend to flex causing you issues down the line on your jamb spacing.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks good bro


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

Lookin good homie!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

: progress: :looks: :good:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

I GOT TO TIP MY HAT OFF TO YOU CASE YOUR CAR GOING TO LOOK CLEAN WHEN THIS SHYT GETS REALLY APPERCIATE THAT YOU HAVE THREAD ON YOUR CAR CAUSE I WANT TOO SEE WHAT I AM LOOKING FORWARD TOO 
*TTt*


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

MAD ASS PROPS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## OMAR760 (Dec 28, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

OMAR760 said:


> :drama:


:x2:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

time to order some new body mounts.....projects been on hold for a min but now back on ....also need to think about how we are gonna reinforce body itself from flexing....had a flat on rear and door wouldnt shut...:thumbsdown:..not good...so we got it back level and gonna have homie thats helping me out give some of his input on fixing this ....:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

GOOD LUCK AND KEEP PUSHING FORWARD REALY WANT TO SEE IT DONE ONCE AGAIN MAD PROPS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice :thumbsup: just keep at it bro


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

....abouts to get caddy back from homies house ...finished door jambs and doors...he said it was a bitch a lot of grinding...thanks a lot EL SUPER DAN.....:thumbsup:


----------



## el_super_dan (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, here are some pics of JunDoc's car after the two door conversion. FYI.. There is no bodywork done here, the black paint is just to prevent the bare metal from rusting. JunDoc is in gonna finish the bodywork because as you can see I have a few other projects I have to get back to.


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

GOT OUT REAR PACKAGE TRAY....READY TO START ON REAR COWL OR WINDSHIELD HEADER PIECE...UNDECIDED WHICH FIRST....


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

TTt And dnt stop


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

YEA BOY ...NO STOPPIN NOW!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool project! Can't wait to see how it turns out. Keep grindin'!


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

We need a shit load of pics bro. We're all interested in this one


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Ride on playa


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

How's the project coming along bro?


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

Damn dog, you got your hands full just keep pushin:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Cool


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

regalboy84 said:


> How's the project coming along bro?


 its coming along slowly but surely...hope to start on vert rack this week....


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Pics or im shuttin the servers off


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

caddyking said:


> Pics or im shuttin the servers off


ive been trying to upload sum pics from cell phone but no go...so ill take sum pics with digi cam tomorrow and post sum up...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Say werd :scrutinize:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

here are a few pics of some of progress...


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Well I'm glad your still coming along bro cause this is a good project to be watching:drama:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

regalboy84 said:


> Well I'm glad your still coming along bro cause this is a good project to be watching:drama:


yea im glad i still havent gave up on it...LOL but yup will be starting on vert top this coming monday...


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Anything new on the project bro? Any new pics?:biggrin:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

LookN good bro


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Just seen this topic for the first time. Keep up the hard work bro. This will be well worth it when you get it done. Keep the NW riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

started on getting vert mounts situated in spot to get vert top started....will post pics when done with them ....


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Dam this rides gon a be off the hook when it's done alway liked these conversions


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

almost done getting the vert top situated...ill get pics up when done with it...


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

C'mon let's see more bro


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Keep us posted on d build up any pics on d top


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

its clean, need updates thou


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Any new progress?


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

its geting there


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

We're still waiting bro on the progress pics :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Stranger69 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thats comin out nicely


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:nicoderm: NICE


Stranger69 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

yeah man, props from the 206. i would love to build a 90's coupe :thumbsup:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

i have made sum progress on vert project...and got pics just need to load them up....


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

YO! Where they at:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

looking good TTT!


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

heres a few pics that i took the other day...i have more work done to it ..but i got to leave u all in a little excitement....i need to thank homie green reaper for alot of help ...


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

looks good so far. hope to see this in person some time. love the fleetwood converts.


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

2 door conversion Im wit it.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

jundoc said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Comin out nice bro! can't wait to see this in the 206!


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Comin out nice bro! can't wait to see this in the 206!


thanks...got to see what shows are around ur area once its done....


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

vert top goes up and down with the help of battery charger......
will post pics later once i get more done...


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Looking good bro can't wait to see more pics:yes:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)

very nice:thumbsup: cant wait to see it finished


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

:yes:


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Pics pics pics......


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

x2


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

What's going on with this project bro? We need an udate


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:drama:These cars are bad ass can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

Keep going and dnt stop with this build


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> Keep going and dnt stop with this build


sorry guys ive had project on hold for a bit...had a few other small projects to do to get extra funds for my car...:thumbsup:
will be resuming on car starting friday...


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that your coming back to the project


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

Looking good bro


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

Badass homie.....got me wanting to start cuttin mine!


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

made sum progress over weekend on rear package area... will post more pics after im done with that area...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

jundoc said:


> made sum progress over weekend on rear package area... will post more pics after im done with that area...










[/IMG]







[/IMG]
a little bit of work that i have done so far ...not much but seems a little bit closer each time


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

jundoc said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good keep up the good work homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## big gonzo (Dec 6, 2011)

Dam thats looken sweet. Keep up the good work,its getting there:thumbsup:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

i love it


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:looking: :good:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

nice build homie! ....... TUU OHH SIX!


----------



## mademan9 (Nov 2, 2011)

great build


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

mademan9 said:


> great build


thanx


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

What's going on bro ?


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Any more progress pics?


----------



## green machine (Mar 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: Keep up the good work meng. cant wait to C it in person!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: where you at?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

X96


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

Any progress?:nicoderm:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

yea sorry for the long waits on posting more pics..ive been super busy with work ...and working on it little bits at a time...i will post more pics here after this weekend...


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

Cant wait homie


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: keep it up.. Been watching and waiting for the next update


----------



## 93brougham (Jun 25, 2006)

jundoc said:


> yea sorry for the long waits on posting more pics..ive been super busy with work ...and working on it little bits at a time...i will post more pics here after this weekend...


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

Daaaaangg sorry guys I've had fleetwood on hold...I'm finishing up few side jobs again gots to keep them coming....


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

new pic


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

http:// [URL=http://s598.photobucket.com/user/jundoc/media/20130415_170824_zps6d05e97c.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

http:// [URL=http://s598.photobucket.com/user/jundoc/media/20130801_125313_zps1c88f713.jpg.html][/URL]
Had to finish this lil project up...ill be back on caddy here in two weeks


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EBAY2 (Aug 10, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

man, your doing what most people say theyll do but actually going through with it, much props...!!!


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks bud


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Pics...?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

jundoc said:


> http:// [URL="http://s598.photobucket.com/user/jundoc/media/20130801_125313_zps1c88f713.jpg.html"][/URL]
> Had to finish this lil project up...ill be back on caddy here in two weeks


what? no K-series swap


----------



## charlies85cutti (Mar 22, 2010)

jundoc said:


> http:// [URL=http://s598.photobucket.com/user/jundoc/media/20130801_125313_zps1c88f713.jpg.html][/URL]
> Had to finish this lil project up...ill be back on caddy here in two weeks


That engine bay is clean. Shaved engine bay with a wire tuck


----------



## shystie69 (Feb 9, 2009)

Stranger69 said:


> :thumbsup:


nice!!!!! coming along


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> what? no K-series swap


....nah they are over rated....build this little bad boy with 25-28 lbs of boost...will stomp on k series...lol...just gonna be a clean family car....


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

charlies85cutti said:


> That engine bay is clean. Shaved engine bay with a wire tuck


Thanks


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

shystie69 said:


> nice!!!!! coming along


Thanks....I've been workin on it a little more...I haven't took pics but I will once I finish trunk section....I finally figured out trunk hinges...took me a min but got it...so green reaper ill be sending u a message bud


----------



## 83cadcoupe (Feb 11, 2013)

Was this for sell on facebook recently?


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

83cadcoupe said:


> Was this for sell on facebook recently?


Nope...not mine... but I know of one thats for sale I believe in texas ...a buddy has picture of it...he showed me it ...thinking I was selling mine..


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

How's it coming along bro?


----------



## lilo (Sep 22, 2009)

DAMN, good job so far on the caddy homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## face/off (Oct 7, 2009)

Great progress bro keep it up !!!!!!


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

post progress


----------



## Mike&Tyson (Jul 21, 2011)

jundoc said:


> http://


post some pics if you can of the blue dime, lookin to build me a old school dime and keep up the sick work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## regalboy84 (Jan 27, 2012)

What's the progress on this great build bro?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

X123456789


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

View attachment 1043945


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

Heres a few pics that I've taken from parts of caddy that I have been working on


----------



## PINCHE CACAHUATE (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

jundoc said:


> Heres a few pics that I've taken from parts of caddy that I have been working on


Cool


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

Dang homies sorry for long delay ....I haven't had any time to work on the Vert for over a year but....if all goes as planned tomorrow will be day number 1 back at it to finish it....


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

GREAT WORK


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanx


----------



## ConvertibleDeville (Jul 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

K I have 6 major mods that I need to finish welding before ican start doing body work....ahhhhhh almost there....I will post pics here soon....


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry guys i havent kept an update on build...i have only a few things left since last year now...minor details ..shes all in black primer...light coat just to prevent rust ...since its sitting outside in weather for now...just been busy wit family...kids love wrestling so got to keep them in something they like ...just the way we like our rides...


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

Took out the vert last weekend to local show even no body work has been done but hey felt good to take her out and have people trip out on her....


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

awesome


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice. Looks like the hard part is over


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

Yea kinda...lol now its time to figure out the chromes ..if any one has info on them babies hit me up asap...thanks


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

Rear door chrome from a hearse or a limo?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

jundoc said:


> Yea kinda...lol now its time to figure out the chromes ..if any one has info on them babies hit me up asap...thanks


i think cadillac connect has them


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

fool2 said:


> i think cadillac connect has them


Cool thanks ill have to hit em up...hopefully they aint to bad in price....


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Oh they won't be cheap but probably better to get them sooner rather than later


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

Yea either way ive hit him up and no response...maybe ill try his cell phone


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

if he doesn't respond contact topo on instagram. his name is wide_body_king


----------



## ESE PUERTA (Feb 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

jundoc said:


> View attachment 1884338
> 
> Took out the vert last weekend to local show even no body work has been done but hey felt good to take her out and have people trip out on her....


I just seen a limo at the junkyard a few weeks ago, didn't grab the mouldings thou. Maybe I should have


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

Need some info on chromes trim..also....lol damnits just getting harder on the smaller detail stuff


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

KERRBSS said:


> I just seen a limo at the junkyard a few weeks ago, didn't grab the mouldings thou. Maybe I should have


Ya should have gotten them...lol next time


----------



## jundoc (Feb 26, 2007)

fool2 said:


> if he doesn't respond contact topo on instagram. his name is wide_body_king


 will do thanks


----------



## Meyagi (Aug 20, 2005)

nice... any more progress pics?


----------



## bludeuce (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice Lac conversion dude.....its lookin real good!:thumbsup: Whats the best car to take the vert top frame from?


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

Did this project ever get finished?


----------



## KOBZ (Mar 27, 2017)

Right ?


----------



## 83_coupe (Nov 16, 2016)

??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)




----------



## Potmetalman (Jul 13, 2021)

jundoc said:


> just started to gut out my 94 fleetwood got doors for extensions.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: well get some pics here tomorrow....


For some reason, I can't get your photos to open?? ...Would like to see what you're doing?


----------



## Potmetalman (Jul 13, 2021)

jundoc said:


> just started to gut out my 94 fleetwood got doors for extensions.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: well get some pics here tomorrow....


...Nevermind I got'um.


----------

